# I've switched from Roboform to Lastpass



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 15, 2010)

http://www.lastpass.com

I love this program. It's free if you don't need the premium service and the premium is only $1/month.

It has all the features of Roboform and then some. It even allowed me to easily import all my Roboform passwords and secure notes. It also has a Droid app that allows me to access from my phone.


----------



## py3ak (Mar 15, 2010)

Do you love the hair follicle tests or the hair implants more?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 15, 2010)

py3ak said:


> Do you love the hair follicle tests or the hair implants more?


 
I fixed the URL. Don't know why I had the wrong URL on the brain.


----------



## fredtgreco (Mar 15, 2010)

Rich,

Could you give the best features of Last Pass that are better than Roboform? You've got me interested to switch, but I want to be sure. Also - would the free version be good enough for most new users (i.e. those without a Smartphone or Roboform data to import)? I'd consider deploying this on a bunch of relatives' and church members' PCs.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Mar 15, 2010)

Just going to try it. I started it already. Thanks Rich.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 15, 2010)

Ditto to Fred; I have a lot of passcards but didn't see the limitation for the free version. Roboform allows only so many. Also what about Robosync? Do they offer something like that?


----------



## Herald (Mar 15, 2010)

It also has an iPhone app.


----------



## Andres (Mar 15, 2010)

I prefer Robocop. He guards my computer.


----------



## BuddyOfDavidClarkson (Mar 16, 2010)

Lastpass just rocks! I quit using Roboform a long time ago. It's nice to have your password info centrally located and thoroughly encrypted.


----------

